# My current LGD



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 10, 2012)

Hehe ok, so hes not the best defense, or the typical LGD, *cough* or species*cough* but ever since we lost the chickens he has taken to spending his days in the goat pen. He used to sit in the chicken coop and guard his flock every single day, but since they are gone and we wont have anymore until spring, he has taken to spending hours just chilling with the goats.
Today, during the rain, I found him laying in the goat hutch  curled up under the hay rack while the babys munched lol.
I find it adorable, and since I wont be seeing the pups until the 16th I figured you would not mind getting a shot of the current protector.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 10, 2012)

You are a tease!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 10, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> You are a tease!!


 Sorry!! Sunday though, Sunday I will have the Puppy pictures!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 10, 2012)

I personally think your current LG is AWESOME! I KNOW my kitties would LOVE being in the backyard...if Gus would let them! Heck...I could use their "mousing" abilities...I'm sure Gus could share a few! 

My guineas chase off my cats from the pasture...but were themselves chased off by a stinking squirrel! They LET the squirrel eat their food and such...play with it....and I HATE squirrels! Some "guardians"...at least YOURS cares!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 10, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> I personally think your current LG is AWESOME! I KNOW my kitties would LOVE being in the backyard...if Gus would let them! Heck...I could use their "mousing" abilities...I'm sure Gus could share a few!
> 
> My guineas chase off my cats from the pasture...but were themselves chased off by a stinking squirrel! They LET the squirrel eat their food and such...play with it....and I HATE squirrels! Some "guardians"...at least YOURS cares!


Hehe thank you 
Im not sure how he will be when the real LGD comes to take his place, but at least hes currently taking his job very seriously lol

Awe, your poor kitty gets no love from the Guinneas XD Though that is very odd that they did not chase off the squirrel?


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 10, 2012)

I know right? danged squirrel lovers! 
Hmm...have the kitty and the puppy snuggle together! Then they can patrol together....that would be AWESOME! Kinda like that wild bear that was 'friends' with a domestic cat....COOOL! 

None of my chickens have EVER liked/tolerated any of our cats. But my one kittie...Sammi...when I first let her out, I told her "NO birds...do NOT EVER get any BIRDS!" She NEVER brought me a bird. Moles, voles, mice, everything else...but NEVER a bird. I LOVE Sammi!


----------



## whr (Jan 1, 2013)

I thought I had opened the wrong message.  lol


----------

